

Ask HN: Movies/Shows about startups or tech? - georgel

I have exhausted most of the usual sources (IMDB, Netflix, random blogs) for movies and shows. Anything in the realm of Silicon Valley, Pirates of SV, etc is what I am looking for.
======
daftshady
Are you looking for a movie like 'the social network'?

